# Pagan synthpop/post-metal



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

*Lord Wind - Atlantean Monument*










Probably the best work from Eastclan group since 1998, this release culminates the pagan dreamlike melodies that have been appearing in Graveland and Lord Wind releases. Over an hour long, it represents the best music currently available for those who long for the society of honor that ruled long ago, before dualistic religions, technology and finance took over our lives.

Read the review: Lord Wind - Atlantean Monument

I highly recommend this. Made by ex-metal musicians who got tired of the noise.


----------

